# Oldsarge, and Andy Loose in Europe!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We're in Berlin now with the group pre-tour before the Elbe River cruise. Berlin has new construction everywhere. No economical problems visible here!

Great flight in from California. Many friends and family of both met us here (some of course were on the same flight).

Had a great meal at an authentic German restaurant last night with beer! I think this is going to be a great trip! Tour of Berlin today.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Sounds nice!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen. :tongue2:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

So, that's how the other half lives.... lol


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
On an assignment to Germany, back in the early 1990's, I learned how to say "B*ll Sh*t" in German...does that count? Well, probably not, but...  

Seriously, may a great time be enjoyed by all! :thumbs-up:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Zwei bier bitte!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Zwei bier bitte!!


That's good. I don't want to learn eagle2250's word just yet I might get that instead of beer!


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Andy, mind my asking what river cruise line you chose? My wife and I are big Uniworld fans.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

MaxBuck said:


> Andy, mind my asking what river cruise line you chose? My wife and I are big Uniworld fans.


It's Grand Circle Cruise. OldSarge has traveled with them lots of time. We've done a couple of land tours with them but this is the first River trip. So far so good!

Great dinner last night. The German's gave us cleanliness and evidently American food! -- meat and potatoes  (and beer)!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great internet connection, but then we're on land now in Prague and headed tomorrow to Oktoberfest in Munich. Some details to fill in before Prague, but Prague is really beautiful. Wonderful architecture through several ages/eras.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Andy said:


> Great internet connection, but then we're on land now in Prague and headed tomorrow to Oktoberfest in Munich. Some details to fill in before Prague, but Prague is really beautiful. Wonderful architecture through several ages/eras.


Andy, you simply must visit the St Vitus cathedral, possibly my favourite example of Gothic architecture, spectacular inside and out.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Shaver said:


> Andy, you simply must visit the St Vitus cathedral, possibly my favourite example of Gothic architecture, spectacular inside and out.


Shaver:

Absolutely perfect advice. Was there yesterday. Today we were in the old town and watched the famous clock! Tonight the tour company is giving us free drinks and a goodbye dinner since most of the people on the tour are going home. But we opted for the Oktoberfest extension.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

OldSarge and I will have lots of photos - just give us time. But here is the high point of Prague:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Andy said:


> Shaver:
> 
> Absolutely perfect advice. Was there yesterday. Today we were in the old town and watched the famous clock! Tonight the tour company is giving us free drinks and a goodbye dinner since most of the people on the tour are going home. But we opted for the Oktoberfest extension.


Glad you enjoyed it Andy.

If you get chance one much more modern but still an absolute 'must see' building is this; the Žižkov Television Tower, an old communist edifice that has been re-crafted and decorated in a most, shall we say ,'unusual' manner. There is nothing else quite like it to be found anywhere in the whole world.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Andy said:


> OldSarge and I will have lots of photos - just give us time. But here is the high point of Prague:
> 
> View attachment 12675


Hope you find a way to visit the Klášterní pivovar Strahov while in Praha. Best beer I've ever had. It's in the castle district.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

We stopped for lunch in Pilsen. The gulyash was wimpy but the beer was great. Watching the Oktoberfest parade was a kick. Normally I find parades a bit of a bore but watching each group come by and trying to guess which period of Bavarian history they were representing was challenging. And of course, all the beer wagons and big horses were irresistible.


----------

